# Newly weaned calf crying and crying!!



## Barnprincess (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I just picked up my new 6 month old belted Galloway.  She's beautiful but she is bellowing non stop for mamma.  I don't know what to do!  Cow pacifier maybe?  I thought maybe being with Annabelle would help but so far no.  She's breaking my heart....I'll post pictures soon.  

Thanks for any advice.

Sharon


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 30, 2010)

Is she weaned?


----------



## Barnprincess (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes - just weaned.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 30, 2010)

She'll stop after a day or two.  Or three.


----------



## Barnprincess (Apr 30, 2010)

Not funny   I saw her grazing with Annabelle earlier - could not get her to eat any grain.


----------



## herfrds (Apr 30, 2010)

She'll bawl for a few days then settle down.

We start feeding our pairs about 3 weeks before weaning. The cows teach the calves what to eat.
Since we started doing that most of the bawling is done by a few of the cows.

So Annabelle is teaching her to eat. Give it a few days.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 30, 2010)

She'll get over it in a couple of days.  Separation from her mother, coupled with a new environment will cause stress for a few days till she gets used to everything.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 1, 2010)

It will be fine in a few days - Good choice a belted Galloway and it would thrive on pasture without grain - save yourself some money ???
I have 2 6 month old belted coming on 21st May a black / white and a dun / white cant wait


----------



## Barnprincess (May 2, 2010)

I don't usually feed grain but was trying to placate her.  Annabelle has been getting grain as I weaned her from the bottle.  Grain will now only be used as an incentive for whatever it is I am trying to get them to do.  I do the same with my sheep.  Grains are the holy grail for all livestock it seems....


----------



## amysflock (May 2, 2010)

There's nothing you can do to placate a newly weaned calf. They just want to bawl, and they will, until they stop. In two to three days. It's just the way it is. It'll be fine, and it's great she has Annabelle for company...that will help. Weaning is a very tough process on all parties...the mamas, the calves, and the humans who work with (or just live near) the bawling mamas and calves!


----------

